# Slimlines



## Tclem (Mar 16, 2021)

I haven’t posted anything finished in a couple of years and I make a little of everything but here is two finished slimlines that I felt like turning. Stabilized amboyna bur dyed green and Chittum burl.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 16, 2021)

Very elegant!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful pens, good to see you again Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful pens and great to hear back from you Tony. Hope the remodeling went well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 16, 2021)

Glad you're back. Great looking pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 16, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Beautiful pens and great to hear back from you Tony. Hope the remodeling went well.


Still working on it and now working on my sons room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2021)

Out of sight gorgeous! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 17, 2021)

Nice! Was that a light tint or just lightly soaked on that green? I like that it still mostly looks natural but has that added interest.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice! Was that a light tint or just lightly soaked on that green? I like that it still mostly looks natural but has that added interest.


The green was done when they were stabilized by wooddynamics about 6-7 years ago. I just never used many of them. Some took the green better or worse than others.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 17, 2021)

I am currently waiting for a vacuum pump. Have the rest of the stuff that I need for stabilizing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2021)

Tclem said:


> I haven’t posted anything finished in a couple of years and I make a little of everything but here is two finished slimlines that I felt like turning. Stabilized amboyna bur dyed green and Chittum burl.


Besides the silly comments in the QotW topics?  

I love the Chittum burl. Man, I wish I had more of that. You should post up some more of your stuff bro. I see you posting it on fakebook, you're holding out on us here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 17, 2021)

Good looking pens,nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Besides the silly comments in the QotW topics?
> 
> I love the Chittum burl. Man, I wish I had more of that. You should post up some more of your stuff bro. I see you posting it on fakebook, you're holding out on us here!


I thought I blocked you on fb. Dang. Gonna have to try it again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2021)

Tclem said:


> I thought I blocked you on fb. Dang. Gonna have to try it again



@Don Ratcliff tried to block me the other day too. I got around it. I'm sneaky like that....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

